# The TC Top 50 Recommended String Concerti



## juliante (Jun 7, 2013)

6. Bruch - Violin Concerto No. 1
17. Mozart - Sinfonia Concertante

I demand a recount! Or just swap 6 and 17.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I was part of the voting for that list, and I thought all the works are wonderful. Many other wonderful works didn't make the list due to its length. Many of us who participate in these lists don't really view the ordering as critical so the fact that a work comes in lower than another doesn't matter so much. The lists are more suggestions for wonderful works to sample. 

Having said that, I would be perfectly happy to have the Sinfonia Concertante in the top 10 and even at 6. I cannot listen to it without being struck by the powerful emotional reaction it evokes. The second movement is almost too beautiful, and I hang on almost every note.


----------



## juliante (Jun 7, 2013)

Indeed the only point on lists is to provoke discussion. But I am glad u love this work too, it's one of Mozart's most special for me. Is it as famous as it should be?


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm not really certain how many classical listeners know the work, but I can say that it's rather well known here on TC. Also I've heard the work performed live about as much as I've heard any other work (and not because I only hear works I love).


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

I wasn't here for the String Concerti list, but I definitely agree. While the Bruch is a great piece, it really is no match for the greatness which is Mozart's SC. 

At one point I would have thought otherwise, when I was extremely into Romantic-era music, but over time, my opinion of the Bruch has diminished, while appreciation of the Mozart has continued to increase.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Though Mozart is not my favorite, I tend to agree with his importance compared to Bruch. However I think the main point of these lists is not to rank necessarily, an impossible task at best, but to provide a general guide as to what this group at that point in time considers the recommended repertoire.

And they're terrific fun.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

When I was participating in the TC String Quartets list, I found myself getting annoyed at how what I felt were 'lesser' works were getting ranked well above more 'worthy' pieces. Then I realized how silly that was. Trying to compare Haydn against Schnittke was absurd when you think about it. So now I look at the finished list as whole and really don't pay attention to where pieces are ranked. (I totally agree with you however that the Sinfonia Concertante should be in the top 10! - which kind of negates my previous argument. Oh well.)


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

Oh man. On my list the Sinfonia concertante might well be #1. Bruch??


----------

